# Need help - HS reunion dress opinions PLEASE!!



## SweetCheeks (Oct 31, 2014)

Thoughts on these??? Any input welcome, I have no clue what to wear. All at Express.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 31, 2014)

Or...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 31, 2014)

Lastly ...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 31, 2014)

Lastly...


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you have a preference even after posting your possibilities here?


----------

